# Crimped Exhaust section



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I was reading a thread on a certain Altimasdotnet site about the crimped exhaust pipe at the rear of the Altima.

The guy explained that he took his car to a shop where the tech told him it would not be beneficial to remove that section of pipe. He also said that he had seen cars dyno'ed with and w/o and that it made no difference in the runs.

Now in my limited exhaust knowlege, how is that possible? I can understand how a chambered muffler is just a little more restrictive than a straight through design, but how would that crimped pipe not make a bottleneck?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

if the cfm exiting the resonator is the same or less than what the crimped section can handle, then replacing it would be pointless.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2002)

I am dumb...


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Fat_Mike said:


> *I am dumb... *


I am dumber.......And I see not point to it...Poor maxima guys are missing 15 hp and you are bitching about your pinched pipe


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

That's it. I'm starting a class action law suit against nissan for that crimped pipe they put on all the Altimas.

Who's with me. WHO'S WITH ME!!!!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *That's it. I'm starting a class action law suit against nissan for that crimped pipe they put on all the Altimas.
> 
> Who's with me. WHO'S WITH ME!!!! *


Maybe we should Crimp more of our pipe and loose 15 hp then the Maxima guys wouldn`t have a lawsuit?


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *if the cfm exiting the resonator is the same or less than what the crimped section can handle, then replacing it would be pointless. *



Slurp.. you are right.. but if you replace the resonator and the crimped pipe with 2 1/2 inch pipe you will allow the gases to flow out freer, and increase HP. So in stock form, I would agree with you as our stock 2 inch piping is not designed for performance.


----------

